# For fans of the Big Bang Theory



## Buka (Jul 31, 2014)

News about Bang

'Big Bang Theory' Delays Production as Cast Still Without Contracts - Hollywood Reporter


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2014)

It is always about money isn't it.  People are greedy.
I know the show makes big bucks  from advertisers but still doubling a salary seems a little extreme to me


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like it was with Friends. The cast demanded the same amount of money if I recollect. Did not realize that Bang has been going seven series. It is okayish but can be funny as hell.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 31, 2014)

Those two are worth big bucks.

And the guy playing Sheldon is good too.


----------

